# [H] Thrall werbe einen Freund



## Grimstahl89 (20. November 2022)

Hiho suche immer noch Leute für die werbe einen Freund Aktion
Mein Blizz Name ist Grimstahl#2894
Hier der Link zum suchen https://battle.net/recruit/72S5K7ZM9D


Freue mich über Leute zum gemeinsam zocken


----------

